# Lincoln Garden Railway Show (UK)



## ralphbrades (Jan 3, 2008)

Well today is the day! 

I have been busy all morning making cheese and onion "torpedoes" to eat whilst seeing the exhibits at the show. There is a large bottle of cloudy lemonade and several bags of  salt and vinegar crisps -hopefully these will be enough to last Matthew until lunchtime...  This will be the first time we have ever gone to this exhibition so we are not quite sure what we will see. I do know that there will be 16mm, G1, G3 and "G" scale layouts. It is in the Union Road Centre located by the castle not far from the railway station. The route is simple but boring, Derby to Nittingham and then Nottingham to Lincoln -with a 30 minute lay over in Nottingham each way.... The reason I am taking the train is due to my son -and his large bottle of lemonade(!) The road routes to Lincoln I do 4 times a week (normally) but it is all "clearways" from Mansfield onwards...

regards

ralph


----------



## ralphbrades (Jan 3, 2008)

We got there just after 10:30 am and we stopped a little over 3 hours... Most of the exhibits I had seen before but there were quite a few new suppliers that I investigated. IP Eng is now doing plastic kits as well as their wood and metal creations -I am due to give demonstrations of building kits at the 16mmNGM show at Stoneleigh at the end of next month so it was a case of fore warned and fore armed... 

I did get a chance to speak to the Gauge 3 Society group at their little hideaway and I learned a little about the power train requirements for a Gauge 3 model -which are a LOT higher than that of a 16mm model!!! I also got to get a good look at the Gauge 1 Society booklets (some of which I will sneak into my collection when Sheila is not looking). 

All in all -a nice day out. 

regards 

ralph


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

You must have just got back. Well, an hour ago.

Sounds like a good father & son time!


----------

